# More cars from Wes's SHOP........:)



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Here are cars i made so far.. scooby doo vw van (resin body), red ford pinto (resin body), tyco ulitmate police car (the body was given to me from alfaslots - it had holes on top and crack on hood so i fixed it up to make it look cool) , dick landy charger, 2 chargers and one red daytona with cool flames made by skr customs!! thanks sam from psycho slots!!!, another ultimate police car made by someone i cannot rbr, one charger with yellow flames (made by tim), 3 chargers with cool flame job.. and last is 55 nomad painted in metallic blue (the body was given to me from bill hall!! thanks!!! the body was somewhat warped and got it all straighten out (put body in microwave and got it fixed).. i think thats it.. so enjoy!!! and more to come!!!!

FYi - some will be on epay soon. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*more pics con't*

Enjoy.....

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*more pics con't part 2*

Enjoy, 

Wes


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

thay all look great.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Looking great as always.. The Pinto and nomad rocks


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

you'all go them boys workin! Great work Wes!


Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Good job Wes!*

It looks like you have been having FUN...
*sigh*
I am glad someone is... lol


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Flames, flames and more flames...SWEET!*

Wes,

Holly Crop-o-ly!!!!!!! Woaaaah!!!!!! Those are some LKERS man. Thanks for posting these pics up Wes. :hat:Ooooooh yeah! :hat:

Bob...Very Kewl stuff...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You hire some help Wes??? Shop business must be good!!! That's a fleet you got working. Nice cars, I too like that flipping Nomad. Those Chargers got some good looking flames, I like the fade on em. Looking good!!! RM


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

FREAKIN AWESOME WORK WES!!! Holy cow! Man! Those are some NICE looking cars! Congrats on the GREAT flame paint work!

This just reminds me to stay away from the things I don't know how to do and leave it to the professionals around here!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Some great lookers. Shop still looks clean too. :devil: 


:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Busy Shop - Wes*

Your shop guys have been busy & the camera caught one resting after all the work. The cars look great & so do the engine compartments! Like how you organized the shop & all the accessories. ..RL


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

SaaWEET !!!

Great looking cars Wes.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wes - Wow did I miss a four day weekend somewhere? You really cranked them out. I love the charger flames. Hopefully, OSHA won't see the sleeping/injured worker on the black charger pic. 
Keep 'em coming.

Jim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Like I said Wes, these guys don't miss nothing!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to rock the paint, Wes! :thumbsup:
They look GREAT!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*awesome!*

My vote is for the Flaming Super Wing Things. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks guys!!!! Some of those cars were fun to make and the rest were made by the professionals - they will stay in my display!!! More cars coming soon!!!!  

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Well done, Mopar Man.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow Wes, you;ve been busy. GREAT collection you've got there


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Great shop, awesome work, my favorite: Landy Charger:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

satellite1 said:


> Great shop, awesome work, my favorite: Landy Charger:thumbsup:


hey satellite1 - havent seen you on this board for a while!! good to see you back! and thanks !!!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cowabunga Wes!

Thought things were kinda quiet...shoulda known there was another "Wes-plosion" coming!


----------

